# Should I overclock?



## Dhouse (Aug 10, 2008)

I recently upgraded my computer and was wondering about overclocking. 

Foxconn A79A-S Motherboard
AMD Phenom 2 Quad core 3.0 Ghz
ZOTAC Geforce 9800 GT 
2 GB DDR2 ram
650 Watt Corsair Powersupply

I was wondering if it would be beneficial to overclock, and how exactly you would recommend I go about overclocking it? Thanks.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

How do you use your PC? For most Overclocking has little benefit. 

If you're looking to increase a benchmark score, get a few more PPD in folding, maybe a few more FPS in a CPU intensive game. With today's systems it's not as beneficial as it once was, but it's still fun. I think the majority of people who OC these either do it for the "Bang for Buck" aspect (buying the cheapest processor in a given class and making it run at the same speed as something that cost a lot more) or the "How far can I push it) aspect. (self explanatory) I started OCing to get more out of an older CPU. Got hooked and now OC everything I buy (at least long enough to how far it will overclock)

Are you running a stock heatsink? If so that will likely limit your overclocking ability.

Let us know what you decide.


----------



## swingman011 (Jan 26, 2009)

that processor is a hell of an overclocker, if you're into benching you can push the cpu that's if you already installed a good cooler on it.


----------



## 92b16vx (Mar 18, 2005)

I use very low OC's, just enough to get a noticable gain in the programs that benefit, maybe shave an hour or two off encoding video, or getting some programs to run a little snappier. IMO though, looking at your system specs, I wouldn't bother. Most of your equipment is pretty decent. I'm warning you though, it can become addicting, once you start, you wind up trying to squeeze every drop of performance, no matter how inconsequential to the real world application it is, out of your system.


----------



## derek_jones_36 (Nov 9, 2008)

Yeah that's what I thought when I got my system....little bit here an da little bit there but when I found out how easy it was well...no problem. Now I frequently overclock my E8400 depending on what Thermal Solution I have in place at the time. Right now with two smart fans I can usually get a 3.62 Ghz OC from my CPU. I have not tried anything higher. I might if I was going to swap out the CPU Cooler/Heatsink for somethin more reliable. I have a good Cooler over the CPU....but if I wanted something more capable than the stock variety.

http://www.canadacomputers.com/index.php?do=ShowProduct&cmd=pd&pid=020260&cid=FN.349


----------

